# Does the number on the rabies tag change every year?



## scrapulous (Oct 20, 2012)

I want to buy a boomerang stainless steel slide tag for my dog, since she's allergic to nickel. This is my first dog ever. I've only had her for six months, so I'm still learning. Forgive me if this is a stupid question! 

I want to know if the number on her rabies tag changes every year. If it stays the same, I want to have it engraved on her tag. But, obviously, if it changes I don't want to have to get a new tag made every year.

Thank you.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The number changes every time the tag is replaced, which happens every time your dog is vaccinated for rabies. That can be once a year or once every three years, depending on what the laws are where you live and your veterinarian.


----------



## scrapulous (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you. I won't have it engraved on the boomerang tag, then. I was hoping she wouldn't need to wear the rabies tag, since she's allergic to it. Is it okay to leave it at home and just pull it out if needed? Also, should I put her microchip number on her boomerang tag?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

My dogs' boomerangs are usually the only tags on their collars unless I am traveling. The rest of the time I keep the rabies tags and city licenses on my keychain. A lot of people put stuff like their microchip number or vet's phone number on the boomerang.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

maybe have it covered in resin/lacquer or tape to prevent the metal from touching the dog? 

I use clear fingernail polish on nice but cheap earings.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The law for rabies tags is usually pretty explicit, but it varies by location. On the other hand, unless your dog bites someone, the authorities usually seem to be fairly reasonable as long as you can produce proof when asked...


----------



## PandaSPUR (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming said:


> maybe have it covered in resin/lacquer or tape to prevent the metal from touching the dog?
> 
> I use clear fingernail polish on nice but cheap earings.


This.

I've done it before on a bracelet with a metal buckle that I was allergic to. Just borrowed some nail polish from my sister and covered the part of the buckle that touched my wrist.

For a dog tag, you could just go to a art or hardware store and pick up a can of spray-on clear coat. And spray the dog tag with that.


----------

